# Making a floor out Record Albums



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I believe someone asked about this on here once before. You might try the search feature.


----------



## erthwrks89 (Dec 25, 2010)

I did a search and there was one other one with the same idea . Not much info though. It just seems like it can be done , just would like to get all the ducks in order before I take on a project like this . Thanks Bill


----------



## erthwrks89 (Dec 25, 2010)

Here is some info I recieved ----What do you think ??

We appreciate your interest in our floor coating systems as seen on our website at www.superfloorcoat.com. I understand you have 600 sq ft to cover and want to encapsulate the records within. For the application you describe I would like to recommend our TS-66 Supreme Urethane which is a Boeing spec product. It is exactly what we supply to them so quality is without question. This system is as tough as it gets. It is superior to epoxy in every significant performance category and it is comparably priced. 

I would like to explain that unless there is serious corruption present this system does not typically require grinding or blasting which saves you a bunch of work, time and money on the application. The resins are driven into the concrete by the solvents where it becomes part of the concrete matrix so adhesion is permanent. Otherwise the resins sit up top where it is prone to peeling. That’s how we can guaranty adhesion for 20 years without grinding or blasting in most instances. It is as hard as epoxy but it does a number of things considerably better, which will help you. Namely it will not yellow or discolor. Secondly, it will retain its gloss and clarity far getter than epoxy. This product is guaranteed to withstand spilled fuel, antifreeze or battery acid for 7 days with little or no effect! It even withstands Skydrol (acid based hydraulic fluid for aircraft) which is why Boeing uses it. 

You only need two products, TS-695 Etching Cleaner and TS-66 Supreme Urethane. The cleaner treats 200 sq ft per gallon. The urethane covers 300 sq ft per gallon. You are going to want to clean with an etching Cleaner. Once dry apply a coat of urethane then stick the records to it while still wet. This could be either clear or colored. Once done apply as many coats as desired over the records to seal it all in. This can be done by roller coat. I would think you would want to apply a minimum of two coats of urethane , probably more to smooth it out


----------



## Dank_1 (Dec 26, 2010)

Good luck, getting something like that to work in such a high traffic area would be a miracle. Save your money and don't get fancy on the floor...


----------



## Laisha (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm trying to do the same thing, which is how I got here.

Erthwrks89, how did that work out for you?

Someone who I believe has knowledge told me that polyurethane would not work with vinyl records for chemical reasons I don't understand. But I do know that records are no longer made of vinyl, so I'm at a loss.

Is urethane substantially different from polurethane?

I'm guessing it would take several coats -- maybe even MANY coats -- to level the whole thing.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Polyurethane does not build substantially and you would need something which did so you could account for the difference in height from the albums to the space between them.

FWIW, the OP hasn't logged on to the site in more than four years so I wouldn't hold your breath waiting for a response.


----------



## Laisha (Mar 2, 2017)

Thank you, stick\shift. I will start breathing again now. 

Do you have any suggestions about what might build more substantially?


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't know about it's durability for a floor but my first thought would be a bar top epoxy.

One example: http://www.bestbartopepoxy.com/epoxy/


----------



## Laisha (Mar 2, 2017)

This appears to be exactly what I need! What I'm doing is akin to flooring with pennies, and that's covered right on the first page.

I hope I'm not getting bothersome, but I have another question now. Perhaps more than one.

I've read and re-read the product coverage page, and I don't think I totally understand.

Are the seal coat and the flood coat two different products? Or do those things refer to the same thing but a different use?

If I understand this, I would buy 4 gallons (to cover my 49 sq. foot floor) of two jugs which I then mix together.

Then I pour the mixture over my already-anchored record albums. It will settle and cover the records. 

If I need to, I would apply another coat after 4 hours.

Do I have this right?


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Keep in mind that when you pour a floor like that, the liquid will establish its own level, so if your floor is out of level in any way, it will end up thicker in low spots. If it's bad enough that could afffect the quantity you need.

You also have to carefully plug anywhere that the liquid could leak into.


----------



## Laisha (Mar 2, 2017)

ChuckF. said:


> Keep in mind that when you pour a floor like that, the liquid will establish its own level, so if your floor is out of level in any way, it will end up thicker in low spots. If it's bad enough that could afffect the quantity you need.
> 
> You also have to carefully plug anywhere that the liquid could leak into.


Thank you on both counts!


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Here is an example of how a floor was done with pennies....

http://www.usalovelist.com/penny-floor-made-in-usa/


----------



## Laisha (Mar 2, 2017)

ddawg16 said:


> Here is an example of how a floor was done with pennies....
> 
> http://www.usalovelist.com/penny-floor-made-in-usa/


That's actually what gave me the idea to do a floor of records.

But I was told that many products I might use would not work with the vinyl -- which isn't technically what records are made of any more -- which is why I started asking here.

It's a musically-themed bathroom.


----------



## Laisha (Mar 2, 2017)

It's a sad day! I finally got everything that I need together -- including the money! -- and called the Ultra Clear Epoxy company to ask a couple of questions about how to use it and then buy it...BUT...

It turns out the epoxy won't adhere to records. When I asked what might work, he said he didn't know.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## badtheba (Jul 3, 2011)

Do you have plenty of samples you can destroy in the process? If not I'm sure you can get them at secondhand stores easily enough.

I would say you'll have to experiment with a few things before you'd really know what would adhere and actually wear as a floor surface.

The first thing that came to my mind was a method people use to clean records, and that's plain old wood glue. They will apply it to the grooves themselves and let it dry, then peel it off. I think it doesn't even adhere, it pretty much settles into the grooves and collects the dust and leaves the record clean after removed (in theory).

I wonder if you could thin down something like a translucent wood glue with water and see if it will dry clear, as a protective coating that you could then put another finish over. Assuming you could pour the glue over the records and have it run down into all the valleys, crevices, center holes, etc., you might find that getting all air bubbles out and getting it to flow all the way over the edges will keep it from peeling up. I'm not sayin use wood glue, just saying experiment with things and that is one thing that will dry clear.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Titebond-8-oz-Translucent-Wood-Glue-12-Pack-6123/203927493


----------



## badtheba (Jul 3, 2011)

you would want the records to be glued to the floor first I'd think, maybe with a contact adhesive underneath.


----------

